# Referenzieren in illustrator?



## weaseldex (11. Juli 2005)

Hi,
ich bin dabei eine Karte mit Illustrator zu digitalisieren. Das Problem: ich habe mehrere gescannte Kartenvorlagen mit unterschiedlichen Informationen, die jedoch in unterschiedlichen Koordinatensystem sind. Ich schaffe es jedoch nicht, das ganze mit dem normalen Verzerrungstool hinzubekommen, dass die Kartenausschnitte übereinander liegen.
Mit professionellen GIS Tools stellt das ganze kein Problem dar (hier werden einfach 2 Referenzpunkte gesetzt, und das ganze wird so verzerrt, dass es exakt aufeinander paßt).
Ist sowas mit Illustrator bzw. Photoshop auch möglich?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


 dex


----------



## Al Tutori (24. Juli 2005)

Hi,

das Ganze hört sich doch erstmal so an, als ob man das mit dem Taschenrechner hinbekommt? Je ein Rechteck diagonal zwischen den jeweiligen Referenzpunkten aufziehen, dann eine der Karten als Masstab für die anderen nehmen und den horizontalen und vertikalen Saklierungsfaktor anhand der Seitenlängen des Rechtecks/der Rechtecke berechnen.

Grüße,
Al


----------



## Tobster80 (2. August 2010)

Das funktioniert aber nur wenn beide "Karten" exakt die gleiche Ausrichtung haben, sprich nicht gedreht werden müssen. Oder? Ne Idee wie man es mir drehen und skalieren ordentlich machen kann?


----------



## smileyml (2. August 2010)

Wichtig ist dabei zu wissen, das Illustrator nicht zum Referenzieren von eigentlichen CAD- oder GIS-Daten gedacht ist. Daher wird es sich sicher auch mit den CAD-Tools nur annäherend bewerrkstelligen lassen. Zudem wird es noch schwieriger, da es sich außschließlich um Bildmaterial handelt, den AI mit irgendwelchen Anker etc. nicht fassen kann.
So bleibt eine Skalierung eher eine Rechenaufgabe und das Anpassen inkl. eventuekller Drehung nur eine Annäherung.

Wenn du uns vielleicht etwas zeigen kannst, kann man evtl. noch genauer helfen.

Grüße Marco


----------

